# Couple good studies.



## Sully (Nov 13, 2016)

Exercise Research Update Nov. '14 (2/2): Vibration Training for Athletes, Caffeine Muscle Size & Power, Time to Psyche Up, Myostatin Resp. to Strength & Comb. Training & More - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone

There's a little light reading for anyone that's interested. One has to do with vibration training, one about caffeine and it's effects as an ergogenic, and the last is about the optimal time to get psyched up for optimal performance. Enjoy.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice, thanks.


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

Good reads


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (May 29, 2017)

Woa nice share!


----------

